# Double trouble/SHARKS



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

This pass Sunday was a fun one. So me and the sharking crew got at it again!! Around 1830 john walks up to one of the poles and says hy shit this is tight. Sure as can be shark on but feels wierd. Got our buddy Matt on the pole to get the job done. Well nobody ever said you can't lasso a shark and that's exactly what we did. Nice 5 ft black tip rung around head and a tasty one at that. Later that night I'm wLking the poles just passing time everyone takes a walk to the truck and Jess and I are just looking at the reels. Next thing we know we here the ZIIIPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!! Shark on and I got to pull this one in!! 4 1/2 or so spinner shark. Great night with 2 sharks can't beat that!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That black tip looks a little beat up! Crazy how he hooked himself. Did you get any jumps out of the spinner?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Now that took some skill lol...Great pic....


----------



## chanman99 (May 14, 2014)

where you get that liter


----------



## chanman99 (May 14, 2014)

and hook


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

My blacktip! Haha, awesome! How long before you have to head back to SC?


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

The liter is 400lb momoi. With #15 Malin hardwire single strand and the hook is owner 14/0. You can get it all at half hitch.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

*leader*

How long of a leader to you run? and how long is marlin wire? I used to run 6' of wire and 150yard of 350# but never hurts to try new set ups


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

For the beach I run 20 to 30 feet of shock leader and about 6 feet of wire


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

fillet'o'fish said:


> For the beach I run 20 to 30 feet of shock leader and about 6 feet of wire


Does it really matter what you use the fish get caught on my 80w!!! Some day I might catch a fish on it??? UGLY


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

Well maybe one I will catch one on my own gear. I seem to have let everyone I know catch them. Next time your 80 goes off you can have it don. I hope it's a 2 ft atlantic!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

fillet'o'fish said:


> Well maybe one I will catch one on my own gear. I seem to have let everyone I know catch them. Next time your 80 goes off you can have it don. I hope it's a 2 ft atlantic!


 at least I will have pics of my story!!!! UGLY


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What bait did they hit on?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice picture.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

Ugly 1 said:


> Does it really matter what you use the fish get caught on my 80w!!! Some day I might catch a fish on it??? UGLY





ChileRelleno said:


> What bait did they hit on?


That one hit on a fresh blue fish.


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

They hit stingray and fresh big bluefish


----------

